# NINTENDO ONLINE SERVERS ARE NOW FULLY FUNCTIONAL



## Master Mage (May 9, 2020)

They are currently working!




__





						Nintendo - Current Network Status
					

Find information, resources, and troubleshooting for Nintendo products from Nintendo Support.




					www.nintendo.com


----------



## Jam86 (May 9, 2020)

oh nice i thought my switch was broke lol


----------



## Candy83 (May 9, 2020)

This was me at 07:20 p.m. ET.


----------



## toenuki (May 9, 2020)

cant even get custom designs


----------



## SourDeez (May 9, 2020)

Opal<3 said:


> oh nice i thought my switch was broke lol


I was so frustrated thinking the same ouff so glad I’m not the only one


----------



## xara (May 9, 2020)

smh this sucks


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 9, 2020)

I bought turnips for 106 bells and they have been in the 50-60 sell price range for days ._. This is not good. Not good at all...


----------



## moonbox (May 9, 2020)

just as I'm about to do some villager trades............ this happens ;_____;


----------



## Milady (May 9, 2020)

theyre gonna patch the duplication glitch without a doubt :/


----------



## Believe (May 9, 2020)

Amen said:


> theyre gonna patch the duplication glitch without a doubt :/


if so im glad they're jumping on it so quickly


----------



## Frochi25 (May 9, 2020)

Amen said:


> theyre gonna patch the duplication glitch without a doubt :/


I doubt it’s that because it’s not just Nintendo Switch but also 3ds and Wii U


----------



## Milady (May 9, 2020)

Frochi25 said:


> I doubt it’s that because it’s not just Nintendo Switch but also 3ds and Wii U



ooo i see


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (May 9, 2020)

Is it only the animal crossing servers down? Because I was playing smash bros online just now.


----------



## Lozz (May 9, 2020)

are they back online yet?


----------



## Master Mage (May 9, 2020)

“We are currently experiencing difficulties with our network services.
Please try again later.
We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.

Date and time: Saturday, May 9, 2020 3 :42 PM Pacific Time Ongoing“ -Nintendo


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (May 9, 2020)

THE SERVERS ARE BACK UP! I WAS JUST ABLE TO SEND A LETTER TO A FRIEND!


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 9, 2020)

Lozz said:


> are they back online yet?


There's reports by some people that they're starting to come back online, but it might not be the case for everyone / all regions.


----------



## Lozz (May 9, 2020)

FireNinja1 said:


> There's reports by some people that they're starting to come back online, but it might not be the case for everyone / all regions.


oh, awesome. thanks for the updates


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 9, 2020)

I was able to send a letter as well. My region is North America, my country Mexico and my timezone Central


----------



## sleepydreepy (May 9, 2020)

I was able to open my gates just now, haven't had any visitors yet, but so far its working. I'm in US central time zone


----------



## slzzpz (May 9, 2020)

sleepydreepy said:


> I was able to open my gates just now, haven't had any visitors yet, but so far its working. I'm in US central time zone



Just tried, didn't work for me in US PST.


----------



## icyii (May 9, 2020)

Just tried opening gates, they stayed open for a few minutes, then the game crashed


----------



## Master Mage (May 9, 2020)

The severs are externally temperamental right now. Some people are getting in just fine, other are still experiencing issues. Once the servers are back up everyone will be updated!


----------



## KiraKitten (May 9, 2020)

I have had a friend come over just now and it seemed fine! My time is the US CST zone!


----------



## Master Mage (May 9, 2020)

*Attention: All servers are operating normally*


----------



## Olivetopia13 (May 10, 2020)

Thank god! Though my switch was a goner lol but of course ables is now closed and I  can’t get my custom sign design


----------

